# What is your age?



## Scott Bushey (Oct 13, 2005)

47

[Edited on 10-14-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Poimen (Oct 13, 2005)

28.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 13, 2005)

36

[Edited on 10-14-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 13, 2005)

I just want to know who I can pull rank on.........


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 13, 2005)

Told ya!


----------



## Poimen (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> Whipersnappers!
> 
> [Edited on 10-14-2005 by Contra_Mundum]



1 Timothy 4:12 "Let no one despise your youth, but be an example to the believers in word, in conduct, in love, in spirit, in faith, in purity."

This was cited at my ordination service.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 13, 2005)

35


----------



## Me Died Blue (Oct 13, 2005)

19


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 13, 2005)

27 next week.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 13, 2005)

36 on October the 25th.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 13, 2005)

I never would've guessed Josh. You look older in the pic (no offense).


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Jeff, which picture?



All of 'em. Just guessing, I would have guess you around thirty or so.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 13, 2005)

I had to get out the calculator because I had forgotten.

47

Vic


----------



## youthevang (Oct 13, 2005)

I am 28.


----------



## Puddleglum (Oct 13, 2005)

19. Does saying I'm really 19 1/2 get me any further?


----------



## Richard King (Oct 13, 2005)

I am fifty...at least until next month

but I have a mind and body as sharp as any 70 year old.


----------



## kceaster (Oct 13, 2005)

37, two months hence.

Friday, December 13th, 1968.

KC


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 36 on October the 25th.



Why, you are still wet behind the ears!


----------



## daveb (Oct 13, 2005)

28


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kceaster_
> 37, two months hence.
> 
> Friday, December 13th, 1968.
> ...



Dec 13th 1969!


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 13, 2005)

32


----------



## Philip A (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow, I guess 28 is the age to be. Here's another one.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 13, 2005)

Going to be 42 this Winter.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 13, 2005)

23 years in Christ. OOPS... 24 at the end of this month.

[Edited on 10-14-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 13, 2005)

Ich bin zweiundzwanzig Jahre alt.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Ich bin zweiundzwanzig Jahre alt.



20 for those who are guessing. I only remember up to 20. I have forgotten my German. Am I correct Gabe?

[Edited on 10-14-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2005)

35. Will be 36 this December.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



22 actually  Zwanzig is 20.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 13, 2005)

Never ask a lady that question (and I doubt anyone can guess...be quiet, Joe!)


----------



## Swampguy (Oct 13, 2005)

51 so have respect


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Swampguy_
> 51 so have respect



Let me find your cane, old man...


----------



## BrianBowman (Oct 13, 2005)

45


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 13, 2005)

23 and a half


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Never ask a lady that question (and I doubt anyone can guess...be quiet, Joe!)



Oh, I know! I know!. I think you're the same age as I am. 29, right? 

No really...I am 29!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 13, 2005)

nope....


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> 23 and a half



You know you're a kid when you are still using halves...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 13, 2005)

I was poking fun at another person here  

Im a little less than half way there Im a May Man.

blade


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 13, 2005)

LOL...Born in May also. My mother used to say that horses and goats get along fine...throw the bull in the pen and there's always trouble. (my mother was very superstitous...go figure)


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 13, 2005)

LOL maybe thats why I talk to much in politics 

blade

May 11 1982


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 13, 2005)

May 4, 19.....uh...too young to say, too old to remember.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 13, 2005)

so your 19 eh......


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 14, 2005)

I was MARRIED at 19...I've had 6 children since then, what do you think?!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 14, 2005)

Your a Lady


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Oct 14, 2005)

44 on Oct. 6.


----------



## pastorway (Oct 14, 2005)

34


----------



## ANT (Oct 14, 2005)

34 here as well!


----------



## Average Joey (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> I was MARRIED at 19...I've had 6 children since then, what do you think?!



You are 25.You had one child for each year of marriage.:bigsmile:

I am 24 for a couple of more weeks.On November 6th,my car insurance gets cheaper.

My wife turns 33 in November.shhhhh 

Funny story.People are always shocked to find out my wife is 8 years older than me.I ask people to guess my age and they most of the time guess 29 or 30(I have gray hair coming in fast).People guess my wife between 18-25.

[Edited on 10-14-2005 by Average Joey]


----------



## brymaes (Oct 14, 2005)

21


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 14, 2005)

ciethreachad's a h-aon

41


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 14, 2005)

46 on Dec 26th. No xmas jokes please.


----------



## gwine (Oct 14, 2005)

52 and still playing with a full deck.

In December I will add a Joker.


----------



## lwadkins (Oct 14, 2005)

Do we get a prize for oldest/youngest or is this just confession being good for the soul...


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 14, 2005)

26


----------



## kceaster (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by kceaster_
> ...



Seriously? That's too cool. I'll have to send you birthday greetings, then.

The Evansville Purple Aces died in a plain crash on our birthday in 1977. That was a memorable one.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 14, 2005)

28, feel older though.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> LOL...Born in May also. My mother used to say that horses and goats get along fine...throw the bull in the pen and there's always trouble. (my mother was very superstitous...go figure)



I'm a bull, as well, just from the other side (April). BTW, 35. And looking at the other ages on this board, I suddenly feel old.


----------



## Myshkin (Oct 14, 2005)

27


----------



## Mrs.SolaFide (Oct 14, 2005)

Just turned 25 - v. anxious to see my car insurance rates in January


----------



## Average Joey (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MissSolaFide_
> Just turned 25 - v. anxious to see my car insurance rates in January



Like in my age post,I`ll be celebrating with ya.


----------



## Gregg (Oct 14, 2005)

Over 40


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 14, 2005)

36


----------



## Augusta (Oct 14, 2005)

Right behind you Beth, 35.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 14, 2005)

36


----------



## DTK (Oct 14, 2005)

Bunch of youngins!

DTK


----------



## CalsFarmer (Oct 14, 2005)

Three older than them thar hills!!!


----------



## wsw201 (Oct 14, 2005)

48 and GET THOSE DARN KIDS OFF MY LAWN!!


----------



## AdamM (Oct 14, 2005)

41 here.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 14, 2005)

28....


----------



## crhoades (Oct 14, 2005)

30 going on 50 most days.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 14, 2005)

is that you in your church photos?


----------



## crhoades (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> is that you in your church photos?


I'm not in hardly any of them...Under the Bellvue Carnival one I'm the third guy. 1st is Pastor David Filson, 2nd Tom Rubino (M.Div. student now at Covenant).







And my better half:






If you're on the website - download his sermons on justification in James. They are excellent. I am also in the process of digitizing and uploading sermons to SermonAudio.com...more to come.


----------



## Poimen (Oct 14, 2005)

If I counted right, 6 of us (including myself) are 28.


----------



## Poimen (Oct 14, 2005)

And don't ask me what that proves or what the significance of that is because I don't know.


----------



## crhoades (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> And don't ask me what that proves or what the significance of that is because I don't know.


My wife is 28 if that matters...not a PB member though. Shouldn't you be reading the Heidleberg or something..


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 14, 2005)

You look alot like my old roomate 

blade


----------



## Gregg (Oct 14, 2005)

Blade is that your cat?


----------



## Poimen (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by poimen_
> ...



Ah, go read the Worstminster you big bully!


----------



## crhoades (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



man...statements like that have gotten others banned! Matt!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> If I counted right, 6 of us (including myself) are 28.



Just turned 29.... Sorry, not in the cool club anymore...


----------



## Poimen (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by poimen_
> ...



Get lost you crypto-30 something'er.


----------



## wsw201 (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



Geee! Isn't that cute!!! Kids just say the darndest things


----------



## Poimen (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by poimen_
> ...








[Edited on 10-15-2005 by poimen]


----------



## turmeric (Oct 14, 2005)

Sometimes they don't even know what they're saying but it sounds soooo precocious!

Just kidding!

46


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> ...



Hey! Don't push me over the hill just yet!


----------



## Poimen (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by poimen_
> ...



If it makes you feel any better, here is a poem I wrote when I was 16.

*Epiphany of Artificial Superannuation*

Like the Victorian
As life's few streams dry up
The joyless foundation of supposed passion

And another I wrote a few years ago:

*Old*

Long in the tooth
Torn apart by dragons
Of younger generations

Violence and malevolence 
Of nature bearing its fury
On a body dead as it lived

Lived from the beginning
But dead in the end
No one can change what it has
Purposed


----------



## Augusta (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by poimen_
> ...



What hill??


----------



## matt01 (Oct 14, 2005)

27


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 14, 2005)

You're looking pretty bad for a 27yr old in your avatar there, Matthew.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 14, 2005)

gregg,
Yes thats my cat morgan who passed away in may the day before my bday. We had him for around 16 years and he was around 21 when he passed. Best cat Ive ever had. 

Blade


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> 
> Hey! Don't push me over the hill just yet!



And let me tell ya that going up the hill is easier. The down side makes you winded and more tired. You have to go to the bathroom more (I don't understand that one).


----------



## sola_gratia (Oct 15, 2005)

17, going on 18 in a week.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> ...



It's just like an aging car. Fuel economy goes down, burn more oil, harder to turn over, increasing visits to the mechanics, the gaskets don't seal like they use too...


----------



## matt01 (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> You're looking pretty bad for a 27yr old in your avatar there, Matthew.



 He is a pretty sour looking fellow. It is Alexander Sutherland Neill, author and progressive educator from the United Kingdom. Though he has written quite a few books, he is mostly known for Summerhill. He has a lot of wacko ideas, but one or two of them might make sense.


----------



## Peters (Oct 15, 2005)

27...i think


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Oct 15, 2005)

27


----------



## Herald (Oct 15, 2005)

44


----------



## Covenant Joel (Oct 16, 2005)

18


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> ...



"the gaskets don't seal like they use too..." 

Now that explains why we have to visit the bathroom more.


----------



## just_grace (Oct 16, 2005)

42 but I have been alive for 22...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Going to be 42 this Winter.



Wanna see how old age works on the mind. My youngest son reminded me that I am already 42 and I am going to be 43. I had a friend who had a birthday yesterday and we were comparing ages at the party. I said I was 41 and Sam said, "No you're not." He was correct.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> ...


Don't you just hate that. Another "two" years older....


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 17, 2005)

Now do you know why the foolish virgins were foolish. They didn't fill up before they became leaky. I am so glad I have read and studied a lot. I have forgot quite a bit but can you imagine how hard it would be for my leaky brain now.


----------



## puritangirl (Oct 17, 2005)

24


----------



## lwadkins (Oct 18, 2005)

An old 51


----------



## SRoper (Oct 20, 2005)

I turned 25 today.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SRoper_
> I turned 25 today.



Happy birthday!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SRoper_
> ...


----------



## hpedlar (Oct 20, 2005)

35 here, turning 36 December 12th, NOT 13th

Too many young whipper snappers here for my taste Makes me feel old, too, especially since some of you have children older than mine! Ugh. . .


----------



## JOwen (Oct 20, 2005)

35


----------

